# Only an aussie can make you feel like a woman



## Jillaroo (Dec 8, 2013)

A plane passed through a severe storm. The turbulence was awful, and things went from bad to worse when one wing was struck by lightning.

One woman lost it completely.

She stood up in the front of the plane and screamed, 'I'm too young to die,' she cried. 
Then she yelled, 'If I'm going to die, I want my last minutes on earth to be memorable! Is there anyone on this plane who can make me feel like a WOMAN?'

For a moment, there was silence. Everyone stared at the desperate woman in the front of the plane. Then the man from Australia stood up in the rear of the plane.

He was handsome, tall, well built, with dark brown hair and hazel eyes. Slowly, he started to walk up the aisle, unbuttoning his shirt as he went, one button at a time. No one moved. He removed his shirt. Muscles rippled across his chest.

She gasped...

Then, he spoke...


'Iron this -- and then get me a beer.'


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 8, 2013)

Yep, that'd do it down here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## TICA (Dec 9, 2013)

Soooo funny but sad at the same time!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2013)

...


----------



## Fern (Dec 9, 2013)

Aussie, aussie aussie, oy, oy oy.


----------



## Casper (Dec 9, 2013)

_*Jilly.......there are many ferals downunder that joke applies to.....

:cheers1:*_


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 9, 2013)

This was a big hit here. Men loved it because they're dreamers. Women loved it because we knew men thought it was how things should be and we were never ever gonna let 'em have it.


----------

